# Shazam - wie funktioniert das?



## sight011 (15. September 2010)

Vielleicht gehört der Thread eher in die Datenbanken-Rubrik, aber mich würde einfach mal total interessieren, wie dieses echt total geniale Programm funktioniert (FFT?)


Geniales Prog.!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. September 2010)

Ich denke mal, ein Klick auf den entsprechenden Wikipedia-Artikel und ein weiterer Klick auf den im Artikel vorhandenen Link zum akustischen Fingerabdruck hätte dir da schon weitergeholfen.


----------



## sight011 (16. September 2010)

Hmmm, also sind diese Hashfunktionen ein elemtarer Bestandteil dieser Geschichte!?

Und diese Hashfunktionen funktionieren so:

Das bestimmten Daten einen sehr kleiner und leicht zu übertragender Wert zugewiesen wird - der (so ziemlich) eindeutig bestimmt werden kann?!

Mal ganz vereinfacht gesagt 


EDIT: kommt das hin? Ich mein ich will ja nix damit machen, will esnur begreifen


----------

